# Best options for storing my photos



## lucia.filley (May 19, 2020)

Hi, everyone. A newbie here, looking for some storage advice.


I had recently purchased a Canon EOS 800D and given the enthusiasm with which I make a thousand photos per day and the size of each of these photos, I quickly ran out of disc space on my rather old MacBook Pro. 

So I started looking at other options to store my creations. Since there is so much info out there & it's difficult to process everything, I decided to ask you guys for help. Which are the solutions you find optimal in terms of pricing, ease of use, etc. I would prefer a cloud solution, I don’t want to purchase any hardware. I would really appreciate it if you could share the reasons behind your decision so that I can make an informed choice. 


All advice welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Original katomi (May 19, 2020)

Not sure you will like my advice.
I would suggest a 3 stage storage, 3 copies of the same file, at least one of which should be off sites not at the same place as the other storage
I have never used the cloud so can,t comment on it
I have a number of external hard drives  that I use and practice the grand father, father, son approach
If you start using photoshop,light room or other software to edit images rem
Work on a copy not the original , save alterations save back to 1,2,3. The finished work

Long winded, I know but I have lost work in the past and learn lessons from 
Oh it will be ok.


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2020)

Purchase a copy of the book,_ Digital Asset Management_.


----------



## Original katomi (May 19, 2020)

What are you storing jpg or raw files or even both?
In addition to storage, a method of culling  and catalogs of your images would be worth looking at.
 Maybe not now  you think.
But you will soon see the reason for this when you are trying to find
That one image that you know you took but can’t find.
My 2017 images exceeds 1Tb
Edit
Have you tried a web search, I just did there are even pod casts 
Hope this helps


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2020)

I like Western Digtal 4 TB "my book" drives...smallish and affordable...cloud is "okay" but not in your control 100%....but it can be accessed by others for sharing in  some situations, and there there is nothing wrong with it as part of a multi-pronged solution.


----------



## ricfara (May 19, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I like Western Digtal 4 TB "my book" drives...smallish and affordable...cloud is "okay" but not in your control 100%....but it can be accessed by others for sharing in  some situations, and there there is nothing wrong with it as part of a multi-pronged solution.



agreed! i am on mix between a 2TB ext HDD and apple cloud in order to have the best photos always ready to be sent or published by direct smartphone access


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2020)

Cloud storage is fairly expensive compared to WD 4TB Mybook drives, which I have been using for about 10 years. The earliest were 3 TB...around 2012 they went to 4 TB for about $129.


----------



## im.ge (Jul 3, 2021)

I ran a service to store only *photos* at a cheap rate. You don't have to pay before the usage. Use it and pay it next month and so you know how reliable the service is.

100GB (1USD/Month or 8USD/Year) 
1TB (8USD/Month or 80USD/Year)

Can offer a customized plan to, you can dm me.  I will be active here to provide support to people on this forum.


----------

